# freeNAS with Subversion



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

The problem here is I only have one box with which to do two things.

I want a NAS solution like freeNAS, AND I want a source control solution like subversion.

Is there anyway I can install a subversion server over a freeNAS install so the box does both?


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry Gibble, 
I'm new to Linux and what is freeNAS or subversion? What are thes supposed to accomplish?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

freeNAS is an opensource Network Area Storage solution based on BSD. Subversion is a source control application.


----------

